

The History of The Waite Group (in Mitch's own words) - mahmud
http://www.mitchwaite.com/writing.htm

======
mahmud
This is extremely interesting. Mitch Waite lists the journey of his
PC/Computing publishing powerhouse, from its humble beginings in 1972 to its
demise in 2001.

He had one huge failure that whiped him out in the late 80s but he came back
up.

The pages are hard to navigate, but click on the "Next Page" button on the
bottom right of each page.

Mitch Waite's Waite Group was bigger than O'Reilly; he was HUGE. I found his
ways of doing business strange and ill advised, but you will see he ran one of
the earliest "lean" companies out there (averaging 2-4 employees most of his
career, and 50 at the height of it!)

------
mattiss
Really loved this article. Only 3 points though? This is why I stopped looking
at the "Top Rated" HN articles.

~~~
elblanco
Agreed, it seems like most of the gems I'm finding are languishing 3 pages in
on the new submissions with just a couple of points.

